# How do you take your E-Juice?



## Paulie (18/5/15)

So i was thinking it would be fun to see how you like your E-juice mixture, nic level, % VG/PG

I have added a few options that you can choose to see what your favorite juice mix option is


----------



## Paulie (18/5/15)

I ran out of options so for all the others please post here. IE Max VG 0mg


----------



## Yiannaki (18/5/15)

Paulie said:


> So i was thinking it would be fun to see how you like your E-juice mixture, nic level, % VG/PG
> 
> I have added a few options that you can choose to see what your favorite juice mix option is



Interesting thread @Paulie  

70/30 3mg for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/5/15)

Normally buy 12mg 50Pg/50VG and dilute down to +/- 9mg (6mg pure flavorless 50PG/50VG).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (18/5/15)

i take it 100ml at a time :d

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KieranD (18/5/15)

There is no )mg option  sad panda


----------



## Paulie (18/5/15)

KieranD said:


> There is no )mg option  sad panda




Lol i ran out of options just post it ere

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KieranD (18/5/15)

0mg and anything over 60% VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (18/5/15)

40/60 pgvg at 1.5 nic. Most of my mixes are shake and vape at this ratio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (18/5/15)

60/40 vg/pg 4mg nic


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/5/15)

Shaken not stirred 
60VG/40PG @6mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (18/5/15)

Max VG ftw! I enjoy my juices much more that way....smooth and thick clouds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (18/5/15)

70/30 PG/VG with 4mg nic (how I mix it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/5/15)

60VG/40PG 6mg for me


----------



## Matt (18/5/15)

80vg/20pg 0.5mg


----------



## free3dom (18/5/15)

....cream, and one sugar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (18/5/15)

Nice poll @Paulie

I think the shift to higher VG and lower nic is because of the shift to higher power and more effective vaporisation

We were debating this at our last get together. Overall nic consumption is probably fairly similar

I wanna see someone vape 3mg on an Evod1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waltervh (18/5/15)

Vaporized thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (18/5/15)

For my current vaping style im using 70vg/30pg in tanks or Max vg in drippers @ 3mg...


----------



## WillieRoux (19/5/15)

60VG/40PG - 6mg


----------



## Marzuq (19/5/15)

At the moment I prefer the higher vg juice at 3mg nic strength. However it is my intention to get a 0mg nic in whatever juice I buy next.


----------

